# How to completely wipe phone, properly?



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

So lately I've been fiddling around with some ROM and Kernel combos, and I'm beginning to notice sub-par battery life on almost any combination I do now, regardless of governors and whatnot. Some things to note before continuing --

1.) I never restore data from TiB or anything similar
2.) I always wipe cache, dalvik, and data prior to flashing a ROM, and cache, dalvik prior to flashing a new Kernel
3.) Lately I've almost always had LTE turned off since I've been in solid WiFi zones

Having said all that, battery life went from being 16hours with 4hours of on-screen time (AOKP Milestone 2 + Franco's 12), to roughly 10hours with 2.5hours on-screen time no matter which combination I use now, even the original combo I just stated. I'm beginning to feel as though too many tweaks have stuck around from flashing different Kernel types (anykernels, RAM kernels, etc), that there may be some discrepancies and conflicts occurring.

So, I'd like to start over from scratch. Here is what my initial thought was --

1.) Restore my Nandroid that is a 100% Stock, Rooted 4.0.2.
2.) Do a factory reset from the privacy settings in the phone options.
3.) Re-flash Recovery.
4.) Flash ROM and Kernel of choice.

Will steps 1 and 2 "clean" EVERYTHING up that will be on my phone from all the flashing I have done? I do mean everything. I want to make sure the phone is back to the way it was out of the box (except for it being rooted and unlocked) before I flash a new ROM and Kernel.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Could always revert to stick and reroot.

But more realistically, wipe data, cache, Dalvik, and format /system. That'll get everything except boot logo, I believe.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

To go 100% stock you should use Odin and get the files from a thread in xda, it does everything for you besides relock the boot loader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> To go 100% stock you should use Odin and get the files from a thread in xda, it does everything for you besides relock the boot loader.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is true but I wouldn't go that far unless I was desperate.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Could always revert to stick and reroot.
> 
> But more realistically, wipe data, cache, Dalvik, and format /system. That'll get everything except boot logo, I believe.


I appreciate the responses. Jaxidian, a few questions about the "format /system" step. Is this found in Recovery? I can't recall seeing it anywhere. Perhaps under advanced? Also, what does it do? As in, will it format my SD card as well, or does the SD card portion remain untouched no matter what you do?

Edit: Also curious as to what you meant by "revert to stick." Was that a typo? As in, stock? Or is stick some awesome new thing I don't know about?


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Do u guys have extended battery or regular? And where the hell is this Franco kernel I never seen it. I searched n search I am on Gladus I think its called and never get that kind of battery . My regular and extended battery have no differences maybe I get worse on extended from what i see. Maybe I will wipe dalvik and reflash my kernel I am using codename

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Do u guys have extended battery or regular? And where the hell is this Franco kernel I never seen it. I searched n search I am on Gladus I think its called and never get that kind of battery . My regular and extended battery have no differences maybe I get worse on extended from what i see. Maybe I will wipe dalvik and reflash my kernel I am using codename
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Trying to stay on topic here.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> I appreciate the responses. Jaxidian, a few questions about the "format /system" step. Is this found in Recovery? I can't recall seeing it anywhere. Perhaps under advanced? Also, what does it do? As in, will it format my SD card as well, or does the SD card portion remain untouched no matter what you do?
> 
> Edit: Also curious as to what you meant by "revert to stick." Was that a typo? As in, stock? Or is stick some awesome new thing I don't know about?


Go into Recovery, in the Mounts menu, mount first then format. And yes, stick = stock.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Go into Recovery, in the Mounts menu, mount first then format. And yes, stick = stock.


Got it, thank you. And this doesn't touch my SD Card contents?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> And where the hell is this Franco kernel I never seen it. I searched n search


Look in the GSM forums. Most kernels work for both GSM and CDMA.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Got it, thank you. And this doesn't touch my SD Card contents?


Not formatting /system


----------

